# Sarnia area in Canada needs foster urgently!



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

For those on facebook, please check this link which will show a picture

Welcome to Facebook

For those not on facebook, I'll do the best i can with at least posting the info you need to know. He is a gorgeous chocoloate lab that NEEDS LOVE and a home. He has been chained outside all his 4 years of life! Someone please help him!!


http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#For our CANADIAN FRIENDS.... Here is a dog in your neck of the woods that needs help!

BIG Chocolate Lab Needs Saving- Any Sarnia Area Fosters???? URGENT

Would anyone be willing to foster a huge Chocolate Lab? This big guy's going to be a challenge. He's 4 years old, and his entire life has been on a short chain. He has never had a warm bed, been walked, been hugged, loved, felt appreciated. He as never seen a lake, gone swimming, or ran in a field, let alone a backyard. He is obviously not housetrained, has never learned leash manners or proper ettiquette with jumping up. Still reading? We'd like to show this guy the good life, but our foster homes are full. He is great with other dogs, despite receiving no socialization! We need to inquire about doggy socialization, that's a big concern. Anybody up for this one?
. He has been raised with kids, if you call it "raising." He's a friendly giant, who has never experienced what the life of a Lab should be.
He lives across the street from one of our foster families (who is currently full with 4 dogs). The family has finally relented that a dog living on a short chain, with no interaction, being teased and taunted by children, outside in the most freezing weather, is not living a good life.
They are giving him up, however they have posted him "free to a good home" on Kijiji, advertising him as an outdoor dog. He's likely going to end up with the same life, in a new place, with people he doesn't know. Maybe worse, but that seems to be what their goal is. It's a first come first serve situation, and we'd like to step in. However, we have NOWHERE to put him.
He is not neutered, but FGDR will have that done of course. His Rabies has been kept up to date.
Is there a happy ending out there for this big lug, to live the life a Lab is meant to have? Please let us know ASAP if you'd like to help!



SARNIA IS IN SOUTHWESTERN ONTARIO CANADA. Contact: http://www.facebook.com/friendlygiants.dogrescue


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That is so sad....poor guy. I wish I lived closer!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sarnia is about 3 hours from me in Toronto but I know there was a member on here who lives in Corunna which is just 20 minutes South of there. Let me see if I can find who it was.

ETA: the member is *archiejay*. Could somebody send them a PM to see if they know of anyone in the area looking for a dog?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

The padlock on his chain is breaking my heart. =(


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> The padlock on his chain is breaking my heart. =(


 That is so sad. I just don't understand people. Hoping you can find someone.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I sent a PM...waiting to hear back.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I hope this beautiful guy finds a home. Are there any lab rescues up there? Has anyone tried contacting them?


----------

